# 22gauge Nichrome



## Kaizer (19/9/16)

I see lots of guys using this wire but I cant seem to find anyone having stock.

Any vendors carrying 22g Ni80 currently?


----------



## zadiac (19/9/16)

What ohms do you want to build at? 22g nichrome will have a very low resistance. You're looking at about 0.8 ohms per foot.


----------



## Kaizer (19/9/16)

I was looking at this post together with other youtube reviews:

"_EVERYBODY that vapes off mine says 'I can NOT believe these are stock coils' without fail. It took me a while to get the RBA as good. Finally chucked the Claptons away, now running 22g Nichrome .18 ohm and mate... I suggest you give it a little go, a .2 ohm Nichrome build is what that RBA craves...._"

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfv8-vs-vgod-trick-tank.t27644/


----------

